# power in lead punch



## cfr (Oct 10, 2005)

I need to improve the power in my lead punch. I think I do OK when standing in one spot, but Im sure everyone does fine under perfect conditions as well. How do I get more power when doing the "launch forward lead punch". (I dont know what else to call it, just a lead punch while moving forward.)


----------



## arnisador (Oct 10, 2005)

Timing when you hit and when you land can help, as can aligning your shoulder properly. Remember that it should be retracted quickly. Are you hitting pads or a bag to judge your power?


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 10, 2005)

Well, oddly enough the power comes from moving forward...

 Keep your elbow in when you punch and time it so that contact is made as your lead foot touches down.

 Chances are your timing is really off, or your elbow is flaring and absorbing the impact, but your jab should be a lot more powerful when moving then standing still.


----------



## cfr (Oct 11, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Timing when you hit and when you land can help, as can aligning your shoulder properly. Remember that it should be retracted quickly. Are you hitting pads or a bag to judge your power?




Pads.


----------



## Dancing Dragon (Oct 11, 2005)

The power in my straight lead is made up of 4 essential things.

  1. Keeping your arm and hand relaxed until impact.

  2. Foward momentum or motion.

  3. A slight twist of the hip.

  4. Snapping your arm like a whip and retracting it upon completion.

 But footwork is the main source of power. Just put your whole hip into it and snap it. You might wanna practice your form first to develop the muscle memory so it comes naturally.


----------



## mantis (Oct 11, 2005)

is there a "right momentum" to it?
i mean the human body tendsd to move the right arm with the left leg for example, so do you consider that when you punch? do you have to coordinate it so you punch with your right when you step with your left leg and move your hip?


----------



## Gary Crawford (Oct 11, 2005)

start your momentumin with your lead hip and foot. They should work together initiating the motion,then your hand can whip right in.


----------



## Sapper6 (Oct 11, 2005)

you've already got some great advice stated above.  work on those.   

just as important (IMO, the _most_ important), strike *through* your target and not just *to* the target.  target penetration is an often forgotten key to power in striking.  you want to damage what's on the inside, not just the epidermis.

cheers, and have fun :asian: .


----------



## Ern-Dog (Oct 12, 2005)

Lifting weights will help as well.  :ultracool


----------



## cfr (Oct 13, 2005)

Sapper6 said:
			
		

> you've already got some great advice stated above.  work on those.
> 
> just as important (IMO, the _most_ important), strike *through* your target and not just *to* the target.  target penetration is an often forgotten key to power in striking.  you want to damage what's on the inside, not just the epidermis.
> 
> cheers, and have fun :asian: .



Now Ive heard different stuff on this one in regards to HOW FAR through the target? Ive heard as far as possible, and Ive also heard 2-3 inches as any more than that is a push, not a hit. Opinions?


----------



## Navarre (Oct 13, 2005)

I believe the penetration of the punch should indeed be 2-3 inches beyond the physical surface of the target.  From previous breaking I have no doubt that mental penetration is an important component of an effective strike. 

However, mentally punching the far wall of the room is not acceptible to the mind and removes one too far from the focus of the punch. Even striking a few feet beyond reduces effectiveness because, as you said, it becomes a push not a punch.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 13, 2005)

This is a good question. I too have been told many different things. I guess for most techniques I feel like I get a good hit if I imagine I'm hitting about 6 inches in. But, it varies. With a big swing of a stick, I mean to cut all the way through; with a finger jab, obviously, I'm only aiming an inch or so inside; and with a knife, precision is the key--I'm aiming where I'm aiming.


----------



## Sapper6 (Oct 13, 2005)

cfr said:
			
		

> Now Ive heard different stuff on this one in regards to HOW FAR through the target? Ive heard as far as possible, and Ive also heard 2-3 inches as any more than that is a push, not a hit. Opinions?



to me, that all depends on the target you are striking.  if you are hitting the solar plexus, imagine you are trying to hit through to the spine.  striking the jaw, you imagine striking through to the opposite side of the jaw, etc, etc.  it's a good rule of thumb as long as you are not over-extending yourself, thus opening up vulnerable targets on your own body.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Oct 13, 2005)

Drop the lead leg back for a bracing angle. If you stomp it it can aid in a launch as well.
Sean


----------



## JPR (Oct 14, 2005)

All good advice, also make sure your hand hits prior to your lead foot landing on the floor.  This way, you translate maximum momentum / force to your target instead of wasting it on the floor.

 Jerry


----------



## cfr (Oct 14, 2005)

Id like to thank all of you for your insights. Unfortunately, my instructor read this and kicked my *** for questioning his supreme wisdom! Just kidding. But really, he did read this and we had somewhat of a slow "lets break down the mechanics and figure it out" type of training session. I think what it came down to was a few things mentioned here already:

1; Not landing heavy on the front foot when making contact.
2; I was starting from too far away. Therefore, by the time I was making contact, I was actually dragging my rear foot. This one was probably the biggie.


Thanks again to all.


----------



## bcbernam777 (Oct 14, 2005)

Dancing Dragon said:
			
		

> The power in my straight lead is made up of 4 essential things.
> 
> 1. Keeping your arm and hand relaxed until impact.
> 
> ...


You stole my thunder, footwork is the key, as it is the centre of gravity i.e. balance that generates the greatest power. Train your footwork and you will find your power improves.


----------



## Dancing Dragon (Oct 14, 2005)

Yeah, footwork and balance seems to be essential to virtually all martial art techniques. Practicing form first helped the most for me though, because once I had the punch memorized I could further improve my balance and footwork to add power. Remember, form *before* power.


----------



## joeygil (Nov 8, 2005)

I feel I get the most power from a forward moving lead straight or jab when using the push shuffle footwork - that is pushing off with the rear leg and trying to land the punch before my lead foot lands.


This may have been a given, but I thought I'd mention it just in case.


----------



## chof (Nov 30, 2007)

it is very simple, judge your distance correctly and let the waist and legs throw the punch straight, for every action there is a reaction, damage!


----------



## hungfistron (Nov 30, 2007)

joeygil said:


> I feel I get the most power from a forward moving lead straight or jab when using the push shuffle footwork - that is pushing off with the rear leg and trying to land the punch before my lead foot lands.
> 
> 
> This may have been a given, but I thought I'd mention it just in case.


 
Sounds like you are doing it correctly, the way it was taught by Bruce thats why you *feel* it. Took me a while to understand this basic technique, and I'm still learning....


----------



## gino (Dec 17, 2007)

I am sorry fellas I disagree with most of you...
  first off...you are not relaxed...you r ready..there is a difference...your muscles are half tense and half relaxed....
  its easier to learn if yu look away from your target... have your body lined up almost but turn your head a little bit..so the bag is in your peripherial... NOw dont try to hit it hard,its speed your workin on ..not power...power comes from speed.. and from body movemnet..but you have to lean to hit it VERY fast in order to learn to direct ant kind of real power...try to hit it the bag like 4-5 times in a row in an exact location without even thinkin about it..with "just" the lead hand...
  Always keep your elbow as far ponited down as u can...if your elbow comes up at all even in the extension of the punch ,you r doin it wrong..when extended you should feel the pullin in your lower triceps just a little bit..
 when u first start to learn,you feel the lateral muscle doin most of the work...especially when u throw numerous jabs at a time......this is GOOD.>
 this is where you want your power to begin,and then it finishes in your rear foots big toe.. you do not lift your foot at all...you twist your body to get all the power from the very short punch you r throwin...(its only short in sense cause your arm should only be moving about a foot,but with your arm always hanging out there in your opponents face its really a long range attack)...  
  You get the most power when you turn your head as when bruce does his one inch punch.. but I say turn your head so its easier for your body to throw the punch from the body as you need to do...and to stop thinkin about how far you into your target you throw your punch,,,obviously after you have trained your body to throw the jab right,you straighten your head out and look at the bag directly and work on accuracy.. 
  You guys are talking about  overextending your body to be able to strike a certain distance,,,that is exactly what your not supposed to do..  Bruce's style has also been called "art of interception" which means you lure your opponent into "your" striking range,and you work your way out using the shuffle,or destroy your oponent.. So you should always practice following thru somewhat,but not as much as you may think...you get more power the faster the strike is,,so when you follow thru you actually slow the strike,try to go like 2-3 inche like a cpl of you said as a base...but try to worry more about your recoil of the strike,it needs to come back as quickly as you throw it...and worry more about the positon of your fist and the location and accuracy of the strike,,,believe me thats all the matters...most people cant even throw a good punch when there nerves are goin,no matter how much they practice...
 but if you can throw a jab as your opponent is about to strike you and he walks into it,, its lights out alot easier than you would believe possable...  this is easily one of the best strikes I have ever used.. 
  Remember dont ever ever ever throw from the rear,unless your opponent walks in on you or you advance him... use your straight jab ALWAYS... lead hand is 80% strike 20% defense... 
  people always throw from the rear cause the lead arm runs out of gas and thats where "their" power is... They are throwin from the shoulder...but when you learn to throw from the body ...you can throw thousands of them without getting tired...there is barely any movement invloved...its like you can just turn on and turn off the power any time your ready... so you can control your breathing very easily..  you ultimately are looking for your opponent to walk into it..and then finish him.  Now thats JKD to me... strightblast baby


----------



## Bodhisattva (Jan 2, 2008)

cfr said:


> I need to improve the power in my lead punch. I think I do OK when standing in one spot, but Im sure everyone does fine under perfect conditions as well. How do I get more power when doing the "launch forward lead punch". (I dont know what else to call it, just a lead punch while moving forward.)


 
Time your punch to land on target (usually the opponents head) just before your lead foot lands on the ground.  This will cause his face to catch your weight, instead of your foot catching your weight, as you step.

Another way to put power in your lead jab is to turn your lead heel with the punch.  

Most importantly, make sure you are snapping the punch.  Ali said the jab was thrown out like a fly swatter, not like a hammer.

The best thing you could do to develop power in your lead is to buy a heavy bag and throw nothing but jabs for a couple of months.  That's what the boxing coach made me do, and it worked great.


----------



## jkd friend (Jan 3, 2008)

remember the bow action of the hips and to snap behind the target


----------



## scorpiuskhan (Jan 4, 2008)

In my lead punch; First I stay relaxed and be mindful of my breathing while I am in the stance. the key for me is to be  springy and use hip and body rotation. Not just bursting forward. Bursting forward by stepping and trying to merely drive your body weight is only part of the power that can be unleashed. All your muscles, from your feet, legs, hips, shoulders,arms,and fist should all work together like a shockwave starting from the ball of your rear foot to your lead punch knuckles. When you do this, you should give a nice tight exhale as you punch. As the shockwave runs through your body and ends at your fist at time of impact, only then is your fist tense and tight like a rock. Remember to follow through. All this happens in a very small fraction of a second. Most of the momentum is developed inside your body.This is a potentially devastating skull cracker of a punch. Make sure to condition your hands.


----------



## Bodhisattva (Jan 8, 2008)

Andrew Green said:


> Well, oddly enough the power comes from moving forward...
> 
> Keep your elbow in when you punch and time it so that contact is made as your lead foot touches down.
> 
> Chances are your timing is really off, or your elbow is flaring and absorbing the impact, but your jab should be a lot more powerful when moving then standing still.


 

You gotta practice on a heavy bag.  Just get the timing as stated above, and work the heavy bag with jabs for days on end.  Don't even throw other punches, until your jab is strong.


----------



## g-bells (Jan 22, 2008)

Bodhisattva said:


> You gotta practice on a heavy bag. Just get the timing as stated above, and work the heavy bag with jabs for days on end. Don't even throw other punches, until your jab is strong.


 
^^^^
theres your answer,practice,practice and more practice. no easy way


----------



## Bodhisattva (Feb 8, 2008)

cfr said:


> I need to improve the power in my lead punch. I think I do OK when standing in one spot, but Im sure everyone does fine under perfect conditions as well. How do I get more power when doing the "launch forward lead punch". (I dont know what else to call it, just a lead punch while moving forward.)


 
First: Buy a heavybag.  Get a good one from ring side, with 2 inches of foam around the inner padding.

Hit that heavy bag at least every other day.  And throw jabs, only.

That was what a boxing coach had me do.. And I did it for a couple of months.  I highly, highly recommend you do that.  Your lead will become fierce.

When you hit the bag, make sure you are hitting it right.  If you are hitting it right, the top of the bag will move away from you, the bottom of the bag will move towards you, and the chains will clink.

If you are hitting it wrong, the bottom of the bag moves away from you and the bag will "swing" in a very pendulum like fashion.

--

Power in the jab: Mechanics:

You should step on every jab. Your jab should hit your opponent JUST BEFORE your foot hits the ground.  This will ensure that the weight of your step will land on his face, instead of on your foot.

You need to make sure your are turning your body into your punch.  Meaning, your front shoulder should move towards your opponent, your rear shoulder will move away from him.  This twisting starts at the feet, and moves up the legs, twisting at the waist, and then it expresses through the torso and shoulders and arms.

For extra power, pivot on your front foot so your heel nearly turns to face your opponent.  Boxer's call this "Hit him with your heel."


--

But to learn to do any of these things, you gotta train them on a heavy bag.  A heavy bag will tell you when you are dong it "right" and when you are doing it "wrong."  You can tell this by how the heavy bag swings when you jab it.

Truth is, you'll know you're dong it wrong on the heavy bag from the start - cause when you are hitting badly it really sucks to train on the heavy bag.  It hurts you as much as the bag.

But when you start getting it right, it feels wonderful.  Stay determined - I promise, you'll get it.

If my skinny *** learned to hit hard enough to get a 100+ pound heavy bag rocking all over, then you can too.

(Wear WRAPS every time you hit the heavy bag, no exceptions!)


----------



## sonsage (May 18, 2008)

Question about the straight lead that I'm confused about.

When you push off with the rear foot do you continue to maintain 50/50 stance at all times or do you transfer most of your weight to the lead leg so that your upper body is on top of that lead leg forming a vertical straight line on that side of the body (as said in the tao of jkd book)


----------



## joeygil (May 20, 2008)

sonsage said:


> Question about the straight lead that I'm confused about.
> 
> When you push off with the rear foot do you continue to maintain 50/50 stance at all times or do you transfer most of your weight to the lead leg so that your upper body is on top of that lead leg forming a vertical straight line on that side of the body (as said in the tao of jkd book)


 
That sounds about right to me.  Since you lean into the punch, weight will have to transfer to the lead leg.


----------



## geezer (May 29, 2008)

cfr said:


> Now Ive heard different stuff on this one in regards to HOW FAR through the target? Ive heard as far as possible, and Ive also heard 2-3 inches as any more than that is a push, not a hit. Opinions?



A lot of depends on what you are trying to do. In my group we call it "short-power". If you are using a vertical fist short punch, the timing of the wrist snap determines whether you knock your opponent back (like a violent shove) or whether he stays put and your fist penetrates an an inch or two (and that_ hurts_). But in either case, you don't focus through your target or you will make contact way before you are in position to complete your "snap". I hope this is making sense.


----------

